
Recent Immigrants Turned Virginia from Deep Red to Solid Blue – NYT - ycombonator
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/09/us/politics/virginia-elections-democrats-republicans.html
======
deogeo
> In 1990, the census tracts that make up Mr. Katkuri’s Senate district were
> home to about 35,000 people — 91 percent of them white. Today, its
> population of 225,000 is just 64 percent white.

A very rapid demographic change - but not that much faster than the US
average. Just change 1990 to 1960, and it's describing the US. I suppose the
shrinking majority is upset at losing political power.

